# Quick shots



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

So it will always be a fairly rare ordeal for me to post pictures on here, for many reasons however i thought i'd share just a few i took today while we were out. Nothing spectacular just a few quick shots and off, rarely take the camera when we have the dogs out and since i do this few and far between the next time i post will probably be of working nature but for those interested heres for your viewing pleasure...



























(blurry)










Most of the ones of Kilie really didn't turn out that well and didn't feel like lugging a camera around. Oh and he doesn't have an issue with EW, just how he was standing at the time incase anyone was wondering.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Beautiful dogs! I love their coats they look fantastic


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Beautiful dogs! I love their coats they look fantastic


Thanks! They will look even better this fall a little roughed up and getting dirty  Will be ordering new hunting vest among other things soon.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are lookin good


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

great shots.. good to see updates.. .. look healthy and happy upruns:


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

good looking dogs! Black one got some legs on him 

kudos :thumbsup:


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> So it will always be a fairly rare ordeal for me to post pictures on here, for many reasons however i thought i'd share just a few i took today while we were out. Nothing spectacular just a few quick shots and off, rarely take the camera when we have the dogs out and since i do this few and far between the next time i post will probably be of working nature but for those interested heres for your viewing pleasure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would call them perfection 
Great looking dogs you have there.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the feedback! Rep to be given. Next round i'll be better prepared equipment wise and get some while working.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback! Rep to be given. Next round i'll be better prepared equipment wise and get some while working.


What do your dogs do?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

PRSweetKandi said:


> What do your dogs do?


In almost two weeks courage testing in hopes to begin PP training, vermin hunting for a few people every few weeks when larger game hunting season begins thats when the fun starts  Otherwise train train train, training (retrieving, bite work, etc preparing) exercise. (flirt, spring, hand walk/jogging/running, etc)


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> In almost two weeks courage testing in hopes to begin PP training, vermin hunting for a few people every few weeks when larger game hunting season begins thats when the fun starts  Otherwise train train train, training (retrieving, bite work, etc preparing) exercise. (flirt, spring, hand walk/jogging/running, etc)


Well sounds like some busy dogs  all the better, though


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

great pics  they are some lookers


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

They look good bud! Make sure to take more pics lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

great looking pups, nice to see some pics of them  Love the new avatar picture too Kilie is the brown pup and Myles is the black one? Very handsome dogs!!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

ames said:


> great looking pups, nice to see some pics of them  Love the new avatar picture too Kilie is the brown pup and Myles is the black one? Very handsome dogs!!


You are correct! Thank you :roll:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Man its about time you posted some pics of your dogs!  they look great! Thanks for posting your mysterious beasts lol!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Man its about time you posted some pics of your dogs!  they look great! Thanks for posting your mysterious beasts lol!


haha well i've posted a set a good while ago, i think towards when i first got here but i don't think very many people looked. I also posted in the pup to dog thread.

I guess i've just never been a huge online sharer. No social networking, rarely take pictures of the dogs, etc. lol

I'm sure the next round of pictures will be from hunting.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> haha well i've posted a set a good while ago, i think towards when i first got here but i don't think very many people looked. I also posted in the pup to dog thread.
> 
> I guess i've just never been a huge online sharer. No social networking, rarely take pictures of the dogs, etc. lol
> 
> I'm sure the next round of pictures will be from hunting.


Awesome! Looking forward to the hunting pics! Get some videos of them in action to


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Awesome! Looking forward to the hunting pics! Get some videos of them in action to


No cam for video but if the opportunity presents i may. Thanks for the interest in my dogs!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

they look good man keep up the good work cant wait to seem in a working environment


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Beautiful dogs! I love their coats they look fantastic


lol the black dogs look wet


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

The black one is gorgeous!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> they look good man keep up the good work cant wait to seem in a working environment


Thank you, they are hard workers to say the least, though as of yet haven't done anything that "impressive" but it will come.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They look great!!! Such beautiful pups


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

looking good!


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

What a great coat, nice and shiny.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

So im totally late but I seem to miss all your post of your pups, they look great can't wait to seem some of them working!!!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

both look great , I hate how they stand funny for pictures it seems i always get shots where they are just standing goofy or what not makes them look sloppy at times LOL, that or they look away when i click the button lol. there coats look really nice.


----------

